# Nes Solid Yellow Screen



## Intimidator88 (Jul 16, 2015)

So i went to boot up my original NES and boom i had the blinking red light. So i opened it up, cleaned the pin/insides and cut the 4th pin on the Nes lockout chip. Well this solved the blinking problem but now all i get is a solid yellow screen and sometimes a solid white screen. Did i mess something up or do i need a new 72 pin? It shows the yellow screen no matter if there's a game in there or not and i also cleaned my Nes games before trying them and have tired several different games with no luck. I also tried rebending the pins upwards back to their original positions.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Jul 17, 2015)

bump!


----------



## hiju123 (Nov 17, 2020)

I have the exact same problem. Did you get it fixed?


----------



## koffieleut (Nov 20, 2020)

The yellow and white screens are an indication that either the cartridge or cartridge slot needs to be cleaned.

You could try an old method I used before bending the pins back on the 72 pin connector, take a game genie and put a game in it. If your game start without issues your 72 pin connector needs to be replaced or you need to bend the pins back


----------

